# Farmer spreading white dust???



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

trying to figure out what the farmer around my property is doing cause its blowing all over the place, they are dusting with a white powder, on a soybean field thats already been harvested. Any ideas?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

could it be lime? I know farmers use it for something, or use to.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

I sure hope thats all it is! I have about 100 kids toys sitting out in the yard and 2 toddlers and the farm animals out back grazing. This stuff makes me so paranoid cause I dont know what they are doing, they are always spraying something!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

It's lime


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Lime which is simply crushed limestone. It is used as a source of calcium and to increase the pH of the soil.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Aglime is typically not a white powder. It has more of a texture like sand or small gravel. Of course, there is some dustiness to aglime too.

Since it's blowing around and has a powder-like texture, my bet is that it's one of the following: cement kiln dust (from a cement manufacturer), lime kiln dust (from a quick lime manufactuer), or wood ash (from a forest products company). These products are commonly land applied in areas of Minnesota. All of these by-products would be applied for the same reason that aglime is applied: to neutralize acid soils.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.....if thats what it is I dont see what good it will do on dry hard bare soil and its just blowing away, but thats besides the point lol....


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Lime around here is white and powder or very small granules. This is the time to do it....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It takes a while for the lime to work on the soil. Best time to apply is in the fall so it can get washed into the soil and start to decay (best word for it that I can come up with now) and become incorporated with the soil.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Superphosphate.
Lime.
Gypsum (although gypsum is more likely to be very very light orange rather than white).
Could be others that are particulate, but have some dust included, like urea; but much less likely in this season.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Old Mission,

Around here (Northwestern Illinois) they spread potash on the harvested soy fields before hitting them with anhydrous ammonia. They did the fields here yesterday with a good stiff breeze blowing. The dust and the truck with the spreader roaring around near my pastures was a little much. At least they didn't leave any anhyrdrous nurse tanks standing in the fields. THOSE really worry me.

Best wishes,

Kathy


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I'd say potash, too -- especially if he's planning on putting soybeans in that field again next year.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's lime from the sugar beet factory.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

chester5731 said:


> It's lime from the sugar beet factory.


In Minnesota, sugarbeet lime is more of a wet sludge, than a dry, dust powder. But, if may have a different consistency in other locations.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

Around here it is a whitish powder. Last I knew it was free just so they could get rid of it.


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

Please call them or contact them and ask them for sure. *Hydrated Lime* on the garden/fields/pasture and such and it is CAUSTIC. 
It is very, very white, very, very fine powder.
We use it only when wearing a mask. Please gather up and clean your kids toys. Any clothes on the line should be re-washed. Better safe than sorry.

*hydrated lime 
noun 
a caustic substance produced by heating limestone [syn: calcium hydroxide] *

*causÂ·tic&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;k&#596;st&#618;k/ Show Spelled[kaw-stik] Show IPAadjective 1.capable of burning, corroding, or destroying living tissue*


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like lime to me. Remember having it spread back on our ranch in Alabama.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yesterday as I was driving in the country I kept seeing signs that said "Lime" with an arrow. After a while I realized that it was probably to direct the lime truck to the customers.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

fishhead said:


> Yesterday as I was driving in the country I kept seeing signs that said "Lime" with an arrow. After a while I realized that it was probably to direct the lime truck to the customers.


Unless there was another sign a bit farther that said, 

"Tequila!" :bouncy:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like lime to me. I use the dolomite lime and it is a fine powder. Do you know what the soil pH is in your area? That'll go along ways towards telling you whether or not it is lime.

Don't get lime in your eyes. Other than that, it won't hurt you.

You could just walk over there and ask them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most likely it's lime since it takes months to start working and now is the best time for Spring crops.


Here it's *always* AG lime, not Hydrated, and always a fine white powder that's very dusty when dry


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It is definately lime , we are getting ready to spread over 2000 acres, we do it every 3 years..we try not todo it on too windy a day....probably getting ready to drill wheat...we have 1500 acres of wheat already planted have about 350 to go.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup, white powder in the Ozarks (spread on pastures) is ag lime.

Other white powders have other uses, so I hear.


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

Lime wish I had about 5 buggy loads


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess would be lime...but why don't you just ask him??? I wouldn't hesitate..I would want to know because whatever it is...it is all over your property, kids toys etc..etc..


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

it is ag lime not hydrate lime,,,why the heck would a farmer spread a type of lime that makes soil hard....its good for your soil also...hope he does not try to charge you for his loss...

USA has the cheapest food on earth....for a reason, our farmers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lime only affects soil particles it has direct contact with.

There are different "grades" obtained by screening, and the finer the screening, the faster acting it is.

I've bought many TONS of it, and if it's good and dry, it's almost like flour.

If it gets too wet, it can form clumps that are as hard as rock, and makes it difficult to spread


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Lime only affects soil particles it has direct contact with.
> 
> There are different "grades" obtained by screening, and the finer the screening, the faster acting it is.
> 
> ...


 I use Ag Lime (barn lime) whatever you want to call it, for slippery ice conditions in walking areas.
Also it makes a good way to get out of a stuck condition in icy driveways where you are spinning the wheels. Good way to get unstuck lol


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Lme is a good guess if you are in a low soil ph area. Don't use it here, soil is high ph.

Could also be a mix of N, P, K, S and/or other fertilizers. While not all are white, the dust from the little bb's of fertilizer will look mostly grey/white. All od this is just the basic building blocks of soil nutrition. It is ever so slightly salty, as it's made commercially, but nothing that would bother me in it - same stuff as lawn fertilizer you would buy.

--->Paul


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll bet it's cocaine! 

Someone should call the DEA.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

In my area it is white or gray lime.



Cabin Fever said:


> Aglime is typically not a white powder. It has more of a texture like sand or small gravel. Of course, there is some dustiness to aglime too.
> 
> Since it's blowing around and has a powder-like texture, my bet is that it's one of the following: cement kiln dust (from a cement manufacturer), lime kiln dust (from a quick lime manufactuer), or wood ash (from a forest products company). These products are commonly land applied in areas of Minnesota. All of these by-products would be applied for the same reason that aglime is applied: to neutralize acid soils.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My guess would be lime in one form or other. pretty harmless stuff actually... unless you wallow around in it. In our area we use crushed limestone as its plentiful. The trucks create quite a white cloud as they spread it and if there is any breeze the fine dust like particles in it will drift a pretty good distance. The granules however are very beneficial to the soil making whatever fertilizer used next spring available to the plants. Soil ph levels are critical for crop production. Those granules will break down with the winter rains... leaching down into the soil where it acts as a catalyst for the fertilizer nourishing the plants.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd say it's lime.


----------

